# working at walmart shouldn't be too hard right?



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

I don't have an interview or anything, but Imgonna apply and try and follow up...

Im just a bit nervous anytime I have to get behind a register since 

I flopped at DD lol

esp if I have to remember codes or anything...if anyone any experience w/ Walmart as a cashier ... please fill me in..


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

you should try to do the overnight stocking. sounds alot of better than having to deal with constant interaction working at a register.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

You really shouldn't be a cashier if you have SA....

maybe try apply to restock items or do inventory? You know...something with minimal social interaction?


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

iCod said:


> You really shouldn't be a cashier if you have SA....
> 
> maybe try apply to restock items or do inventory? You know...something with minimal social interaction?


 The customers don't bother me.... its working the register..


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Walmart has too many people for me, I would freak.....the register should be easy to handle/learn.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I did it for a while in college. The register is really not that hard once you get through the first few hours. Well, wasn't for me anyways.

I think everybody experiences SA a little differently. For me, I didn't think the social interaction would bother me much, since everything is pretty much scripted. "Hi, how are you, did you find everything OK? Thank you, have a nice day". But it ended up really getting to me. You see a looooot of people that are having a bad day and are just rude as hell and have no reservations about taking it out on you. And you see a lot of freaks. Just really strange, Wal-mart people. I burned out pretty quick. They do not take care of their people, they really couldn't care less about their employees. I would rather be one of those homeless people holding up a "Please Help. God bless you." sign and sleeping under the freeway, than work at Walmart again. I'm dead serious.

I'm sorry for being so negative. But I would want someone to be honest with me if I was in your position. Good luck to you though, seriously. It takes some guts to do what you're doing. A lot of guts.


----------



## Hurrikan (Mar 22, 2015)

Sugarslippers said:


> I don't have an interview or anything, but Imgonna apply and try and follow up...
> 
> Im just a bit nervous anytime I have to get behind a register since
> 
> ...


That would make me nervous also. I think that it's normal to be nervous about new things especially when it pertains to a job. I worked at Walmart for two months but I didn't work register but I don't think they will expect you to know how to do too much or know the codes. I I always feel like I should know how to do everything even before I get experience doing it. I try to remember that it is Unfair to expect your self to know how to do something before you learned how. We expect perfection out of ourselves even though nobody is perfect.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

DeniseAfterAll said:


>


 The most ratchet s*** happens at Walmart...

not too long ago when I went w/ my mom and G-ma... when i was in an aisle by myself... and ths dude popped out of nowhere and was like: whats your name, number and address ...so we can get started on our lives...

I was like ....... da F...like who in their right mind says that s***...
so I walked away...

and then he says.... "why you walk off , like Im not sexy" lmao

I was done....

only at Walmart

and yes he was black lol


----------



## sqiee22 (Jan 27, 2015)

I imagine it'll be pretty repetitive working the register so you will pick it up, you have an excuse when you're new anyway just milk it.


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

SilentLyric said:


> you should try to do the overnight stocking. sounds alot of better than having to deal with constant interaction working at a register.


Don't work overnight its miserable. I'm doing that right now and I'm about to quit. Look for a morning stocking job don't do overnights not worth it...


----------



## wrongguy (Jan 22, 2015)

I would last about five minutes at walmart. I worked as a cashier at a major grocery store for two years. It almost killed me. Never again. Not until I'm recovered more anyway. Not even then though.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Sugarslippers said:


> I don't have an interview or anything, but Imgonna apply and try and follow up...
> 
> Im just a bit nervous anytime I have to get behind a register since
> 
> ...


Due to the recent events of walmart closing 5 stores because of "plumbing problems", I would not take the risk of starting to work there.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

tonyhd71 said:


> Don't work overnight its miserable. I'm doing that right now and I'm about to quit. Look for a morning stocking job don't do overnights not worth it...


I'm guessing it's the hours you don't like then? is it hard to get enough sleep?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I really think you should try an office job. You don't need a degree for it like you think you do. Office jobs can be laid back.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

sajs said:


> Due to the recent events of walmart closing 5 stores because of "plumbing problems", I would not take the risk of starting to work there.


According to Walmart's website, they have over 11,000 stores in 27 countries. Five were closed. The odds of her local store being closed are probably minimal. If she walks in to her Walmart on a weekend or the day before a snowstorm and there's nobody there, then maybe she has to worry.

http://corporate.walmart.com/our-story/our-business/locations/


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

shorefog said:


> According to Walmart's website, they have over 11,000 stores in 27 countries. Five were closed. The odds of her local store being closed are probably minimal. If she walks in to her Walmart on a weekend or the day before a snowstorm and there's nobody there, then maybe she has to worry.
> 
> http://corporate.walmart.com/our-story/our-business/locations/


But there are other chains who did not closed their stores suspiciously, right? I would go for one of those, just for precaution sake.
Also, in the thread that was opened to inform about that, all the people said that walmart is exploiting employees. So, why to take the risk ? It does not sound like a warm enviroment, specially for anxious people.
But that's my opinion, I was not trying to debate anything.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

sajs said:


> But there are other chains who did not closed their stores suspiciously, right? I would go for one of those, just for precaution sake.
> Also, in the thread that was opened to inform about that, all the people said that walmart is exploiting employees. So, why to take the risk ? It does not sound like a warm enviroment, specially for anxious people.
> But that's my opinion, I was not trying to debate anything.


Fair enough on the opinion. I'm not a Walmart defender. From an hourly wage point of view, they often pay higher than local minimum wage. Those who stay (retail turnover is notoriously high) can find opportunities for advancement. She has nothing to lose by applying.

If it was Target, I'd be applying greater thought. After a two-year failed experiment, Target Canada just closed all of their 133 stores and their exit strategy is facing enormous criticism. All 17,600 employees were just let go. I'd think a bit before applying at a Target.


----------



## Aloe vera (Apr 20, 2015)

I was a cashier at Walmart for a couple months. I would shake the whole time and barely talk. Some of the customers even asked what was wrong with me. Learning the cash register wasn't bad, minus the panic attacks when something came up that I didn't know how to do. I'm not someone that can easily ask for help. That involves talking.


----------



## lmoh (Nov 19, 2013)

I only have experience working as a cashier for a week, so I can't say much about it. It sounds like a relatively easy job though. If you can scan and count, then you are in. The only other social interaction you can get is when you have to go from the back to the front of the store, but other than that, you can just say that you are a cashier and leave it at that. I think working on the floor is more worse off, where customers come at you with their own problems half of the time. And when you work in a big disorganized retail chain like Walmart, the whole store is a battlefield.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Walmart employees and customers are very mean and unsupportive. Good luck. The 1 month turn over rate is like 50%. I worked there for 2 days and I was already getting bullied by the managers lol.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Imbored21 said:


> Walmart employees and customers are very mean and unsupportive. Good luck. The 1 month turn over rate is like 50%. I worked there for 2 days and I was already getting bullied by the managers lol.


Not every customer and employee are mean. There are always a few bad apples. While retail turnover is high, I can't imagine 30-day turnover is at 50%. It wouldn't surprise me if store management bonuses are based in part on turnover rates. As it costs more to train new employees than to retain, the manager would pay the price. Thus, a turnover rate that high would get attention way up the chain.

Walmart isn't my cup of tea but let's be objective.


----------



## Dark Soul (May 18, 2012)

Did my fair share of crap jobs in my life. Fast food, retail, janitorial...did the works. Technically, I never worked at Wal-mart, but I did work at one of their stores through a temp agency. Anyhow, I didn't last long..it was a temp position, of course...but it is like any retail job. It takes time. I've worked tons of jobs in the past in retail(Target, K-mart, Mervyn's California, in a casino..etc. It all comes down to patience. I did all the positions, but usually I did a lot of register work. It takes a couple weeks to get everything down, but once you do, it is dead easy. Zombie work...you can do it with your eyes closed and your interactions with customers(in terms of conversation) are usually minimal. For me, the biggest problem is that it is so repetitive and boring. But, then again, that is what defines work. It just takes time. Once you get used to the system, it will be easy as hell and you'll have mastered it.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Im taking a detour guys... Im gonna try and get on @ the airport..I have a cuzzo that works there so..im hoping for the best.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Try TSA.


----------

